# Catch's New Siggy



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought it was time for a change, stuck with the Corsair though. My Photoshop is being a douche and the text isn't working right now, but I think she still looks good. Went for a completely different style. Found a hockey one I made a while ago and went similar to that. Also, my photobucket is being odd and the upload section won't come up.

Here it is!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

That's odd, Catch... I don't see anything !!! Is it camo ???

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good Catch. Are you going to add your name to it?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)

Now that I like, Catch!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Looks good Catch. Are you going to add your name to it?




I thing Catch should do that on left upper corner.Besides I like the new siggy.Well done Catch 22.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice Catch....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! Like I said in my first post, my photoshop's text isn't working right now for reasons unkown. But I would have put it in the upper left like Wurger said. And what do you mean ccheese?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Added text:


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good but a little bit too small and should be put higher and to the left

I thought it could look like one of these.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah, I see what you mean, and I agree. I'll adjust it!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the first one, Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2008)

THX Njaco. Me too....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2008)

So do I actually, I love how you do our text. I have no idea how to do ti myself. I might just steal that one!  Thanks Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

